# Ohio-Red Golden Boy, Max, needs a home



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Sweet Max.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Max.


----------

